# New loft 11/15/10



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

All the planning is done we start the new first loft tomorrow. It will be small 8 x 6 open front on raised concert slab. We have to have it done in less than 3 weeks. All the stops are pulled out and we go full speed. Will post pic as we go. Please give your advice daily.
Thanks
Pastor George


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see your progress! I'll be watching!


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

buena suerte!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Smoqa.......Gracias lo necesitaré


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

So how was day one of building?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well we spent the first day cleaning the site. I didn’t think that before you can start building you have to clean the mess that was there. So that was today, moving all the thing that have been stored where the loft will be located. By the end of the day we have a nice clear building site and some of the blocks in place for the foundation. All in all it was a good start. Now for the next two days I will be camping on the beach. This ministry thing is so hard, but God is good. Wend will be picking up the lumber on the way home. Hopefully Thur. I can get some done before the Baja 1000 race comes through town. If I can understand how to post pic I will soon.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome man! I'll be out of town wed and thurs so when I get back ill check in!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Have a good trip.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks you to! I am going camping with some of the guys from work.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

The two day brake is over. Back to work in the morning.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait! My trip fell through so I have been patiently waiting for you to start your build.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pip do you know how to post pics?


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I usually put the pics in my Photobucket than add thelink here.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's one way. You can go to http://www.fotoshack.us/ - browse to your picture and then click on "Upload it"

Then copy and paste the link in "Hotlink for forums (1)" which shows up on the the next page once you click on Upload it.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here we are the end of day two. The foundation is in and forms are set for slab. Tonight and Tomorrow the Baja 1000 off-road race comes through town. I hope all my helpers take off Saturday so I can get the slab poured. Sometimes it better not to have so much help.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Here we are the end of day two. The foundation is in and forms are set for slab. Tonight and Tomorrow the Baja 1000 off-road race comes through town. I hope all my helpers take off Saturday so I can get the slab poured. Sometimes it better not to have so much help.


good to here things are running smoothly so far.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

The race is in town Baja 1000


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well I forgot when I was making plans to spend all day working on the loft that is the wife's Birthday. I think it will sit for the weekend. Looking forward to Monday. Happy Birthday Love


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Well I forgot when I was making plans to spend all day working on the loft that is the wife's Birthday. I think it will sit for the weekend. Looking forward to Monday. Happy Birthday Love


Enjoy, you doing anything special ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree today is a better day for other things so say happy birthday to your wife from all of us here on PT  we wish her and you the best , the loft can wait lol


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you all. Just got back from dinner, have to preach tomorrow so need to finish my sermon. PT is very addictive


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here we go it Monday and the sand and rock are here. We will have the concret floor in place today. All the extra helpers are going home so it will just be my bride and I doing the floor. She is getting reay excited over this project. Thank you all for your support so far I will get some pictures posted today.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

With the help of by bride we how have theoor done. Off to the lumber yare tomorrow and we will see how the rest of this week goes. 14 day to go and counting.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> With the help of by bride we how have theoor done. Off to the lumber yare tomorrow and we will see how the rest of this week goes. 14 day to go and counting.


Good job man, can't wait for pics!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just wanted to get some picture of the work so far


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Work together*

Yes I did get my bride out help me pour cemet for the loft.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GREAT pics! Your not messing around with that floor. It l00ks real good so far!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic..........  How thick is the concrete? Looks great so far.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

The slab in only 3 1/2" but it is raised on 8" block foundation. That makes the finish floor 11 1/2" above the ground. We are doing some other work in that part of the compound and wanted to make sure the Palomar was high enough when we were finished.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> The slab in only 3 1/2" but it is raised on 8" block foundation. That makes the finish floor 11 1/2" above the ground. We are doing some other work in that part of the compound and wanted to make sure the Palomar was high enough when we were finished.


Well it looks like it is ready to stand the test of time


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pip time wasn't the thought I will be adding some walk way and just wanted to make sure it was high enough so that we will not get water running into it when all the other work is done. My lumber was not in yesterday so started nesting boxes. I’m looking at 8 double nest 32 x 17 x 16 they will be open front until I can build some fronts. Any thoughts?


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

That sounds cool, What are the loft dimensions again?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

It 8 wide and 6 deep it will have a front hight of 8 ft and slop towards the back to 7ft. Not much rain here and NO snow so that will work for us.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh thats going to be a good size. mine before i moved was only four feet wide by 6 feet long and six feet tall. Have you gotten any leads on your kings?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's one heck of a slab! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just got back from the lumber yard got all the OSB and 2x4s. Tomorrow we pre-paint. All project here take extra time it’s a little over an hour drive to get the lumber I wanted. It very hard not having a Home Depot or Lowes within 500 miles.
I do have a lead on some King in Stockton and George S. is going to introduce me to someone he know that has King at the show. I may get just 4 birds up north and hope to fill in the other 4 from SD. That will give we two different blood lines.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Good start


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I think you did a good good job pouring your concrete as thick as you did. I have a raised concrete floor in my loft that is 6' wide x 16' long poured 1 1/2" thick on top of a 2x6 deck with osb floor. Over time ( less then 6mo) the OSB sagged and the concrete cracked. I see as thick as you poured yours you could drive a car on it and it wouldn't budge. Thats some good planning on your part. Good luck!


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Just a thought here. If your birds will be flying and if your usual/normal view of the loft will be of the front, perhaps you should consider sloping the roof from the back (higher) to the front (lower). That way your birds when perched on the roof will be more easily visible and safer. This can be very important if your landing board/entrance is front accessable.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

maniac said:


> Just a thought here. If your birds will be flying and if your usual/normal view of the loft will be of the front, perhaps you should consider sloping the roof from the back (higher) to the front (lower). That way your birds when perched on the roof will be more easily visible and safer. This can be very important if your landing board/entrance is front accessable.


That a good thought the roof is almost flat as 1ft slope in 6 ft. I wanted to have as much view into the loft as I could get. This in a breeder loft I will be building two more this summer for flying and yb. The trap will be on the side although I don't think it will ever get used.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> I think you did a good good job pouring your concrete as thick as you did. I have a raised concrete floor in my loft that is 6' wide x 16' long poured 1 1/2" thick on top of a 2x6 deck with osb floor. Over time ( less then 6mo) the OSB sagged and the concrete cracked. I see as thick as you poured yours you could drive a car on it and it wouldn't budge. Thats some good planning on your part. Good luck!


The slab in only 3 1/2" it has a 8" block foundation under it filled with sand and rock. But it is just cement there in no steel in it.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well here we are 10 days into the project and still no wall standing. We will pre-paint everything today and maybe get a wall or two built. Thanksgiving is a US Holliday so it not celebrated here in Mexico, Just a normal work day kind of, we will spend some time giving thank for all of God's blessing. My wonderful bride has volunteered to do the painting, man am I blessed, she will be painting all the wall section gray with white trim. We think it will look good any way the paint was a Home Depot miss mix we pick up last summer got to love $15.00 for 5 gal of paint. Will post pictures tonight.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You ain't going to get that loft done playing here on the net. LOL


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You ain't going to get that loft done playing here on the net. LOL


It was 6:30AM it was still dark. Anyway we spent the day painting all the wood. Sometime the weather doesn't help we had wind all day. It hard to paint in the wind. The nesting boxes are almost done so some thing did get done.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Just wondering why do you have to have it done in 3 weeks.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

We leave for the states on Dec 8 and will be bring our first birds back with us. We will need to have a loft ready for them. So if the loft not done we would not bring birds home with no place to put them.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

IMG_0124.jpg

The wind blew all day but my love is a trooper and got the wood painted. I love you mi Amor


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> IMG_0124.jpg
> 
> The wind blew all day but my love is a trooper and got the wood painted. I love you mi Amor


 Wow looking good man!!! Can't wait to see it all done!!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

[EMAIL="Nesting Boxes 2.JPG"]Nesting Boxes 1.JPG[/EMAIL]The wind didn’t help today it was way to strong to safely lift walls. Did get tow framed and sided but they are still on the ground. Was able to spend some time in the workshop. The nesting boxes are done now all in need to the wind to stop of I can finish some place to put them. I know every likes pictures so here are two of the boxes.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> [EMAIL="Nesting Boxes 2.JPG"]Nesting Boxes 1.JPG[/EMAIL]The wind didn’t help today it was way to strong to safely lift walls. Did get tow framed and sided but they are still on the ground. Was able to spend some time in the workshop. The nesting boxes are done now all in need to the wind to stop of I can finish some place to put them. I know every likes pictures so here are two of the boxes.


That looks good. I like your nest box design.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

You guys are sure getting with it  Looking 
Good


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here it is Saturday the weather is perfect and no time to work on the loft. Saturday is our children outreach program so that take ½ of the day. Sunday Is service most of the day, that a good thing, and Monday this week we head up to a remote school in the mountains for a special services. We will get back some time Tuesday. I have a meeting Wednesday with some city officials. I may have to start working be candle light.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Busy week ahead. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Today was a very different day than I thought it would be, we have a missionary fried that came to town yesterday to help with the mountain outreach tomorrow. So after service today he wanted to see how things were going with the loft. When we got out there is said let get while up wall I’m here to help so see the pictures the walls are up praise God.IMG_0143.JPGIMG_0144.JPGIMG_0147.jpg

I sure we will get the roof and front on this week. 
Please pray for us!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh Yeah Baby, looking great


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks great... I will pray for you.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Just curious where your vents are at?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I will be venting along the roof line in back and the total front is wire. Our temperature here in Baja Mexico is very mild.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks good but you may be sorry you but the 2x4s on the flat side they may bow Just a thought. I may be OK where you live.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Looks good but you may be sorry you but the 2x4s on the flat side they may bow Just a thought. I may be OK where you live.


The heavest thing that will be on the roof is the birds. We get no snow very little rain and I not planning on stacking anything on the roof so we should be OK. Also the perchs will be 2x4 attacher to the walls.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> The heavest thing that will be on the roof is the birds. We get no snow very little rain and I not planning on stacking anything on the roof so we should be OK. Also the perchs will be 2x4 attacher to the walls.


OK They will take the down force no matter how you put them I was referring to the 2x4s warping or bowing naturally. Painting them before will help. When you place them on the edge and nail the plywood on you stop the bowing. I'm sure it will be a cool loft when your done just remember ventilation, ventilation, ventilation,


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> OK They will take the down force no matter how you put them I was referring to the 2x4s warping or bowing naturally. Painting them before will help. *When you place them on the edge and nail the plywood on you stop the bowing.* I'm sure it will be a cool loft when your done just remember ventilation, ventilation, ventilation,



Thanks. Thanks good to know.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Photo update*

IMG_0263.jpgIMG_0264.JPG (IMG_0265.JPG

After a long day of meeting with our city’s Major I was still able get a little work done. Front wall and roof framing, Go Team. Tomorrow painting and roof sheeting. Six days and counting it has to be ready for the birds


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks good..I personally think it takes longer to paint then to build it. Smart on your part painting as you go. Thanx for sharing the pictures. I am thinking of building another loft just for "retired" breeders. Kinda don't want to auction them off until I see how their babies do and a nice little loft this size looks like it would fit the bill. Good Luck.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Painting as we went along was the only way the back or one side could have ever been painted the loft sits that close to a other building.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks real good man. Are you doing that all with a hammer and nails?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pip Logan said:


> Looks real good man. Are you doing that all with a hammer and nails?


There is not one nail in the walls or roof. The only nails are through the bottom plate and into the cement. All the framing has been done with 3" screws


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahh Gotcha, I just saw that pic with u and the hammer.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Staged for photo Op. Screw gun not as impressive. Good job locking up your birds.........LOL


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Staged for photo Op. Screw gun not as impressive. Good job locking up your birds.........LOL


LOL that's great!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Today saw the last of the painting I hope. The roof sheeting went on without a hitch. I was able to make the door and put the wire on it. Tomorrow get the nesting boxes put in place make some perches and install the front wire. That just leaves some electrical for the lights and make and install some kind of trap. Still in the air on bob or drop, I sure I will make a decision soon.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

IMG_0271.jpgIMG_0268.JPGIMG_0267.JPG

We are coming down to the wire but I think we will make it, Praise God. As you can see nesting boxes and perches are in place. The decision has been made it a drop trap, a little more work to do on it but it will work out. Still have to do the roof coating and then I think we’re done. I sure wish I did have to wait a month to put the birds in.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

That looks great! As long as you don't overcrowd you should be good to go. Good Job!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

*We are calling it done!!!!!!!!!!! My wonderful bride still wants lighting installed but that may have to happen after we return.*

Thank you everyone for your help and comments.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Man oh man, looks great, you and your wife did a fabulous job . You did what a few people here have taken half a year to do in a couple of weeks. SWEET!!!!!! Whats the first aid kit for lol lol...


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> *We are calling it done!!!!!!!!!!! My wonderful bride still wants lighting installed but that may have to happen after we return.*
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help and comments.


That looks great man!! Can't wait to see it full of your beautiful birds!! Did u decide on white kings or white homers?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

This one is for White Kings we wanted some that would be simple to learn with. The next three lofts which will start in Feb are for the White Homers. Looking forward to the time when we will be able to fly a small flock. We are looking to bring the homers down in late July 2011.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> This one is for White Kings we wanted some that would be simple to learn with. The next three lofts which will start in Feb are for the White Homers. Looking forward to the time when we will be able to fly a small flock. We are looking to bring the homers down in late July 2011.


Cool! I hope my homers start producing so I can donate a couple white youngsters to you guys.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW! It looks fantastic. Congrats Padre!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

YOU and the WIFE did a fantastic job. Really, really impressed, love the open front. 

Billy


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I see the first aid kit is open. Who needed that? LOL


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow nice and well vented. Your birds are gonna love it. Good luck.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Why did you need the round vent holes in the front top when the whole front is open?


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Why did you need the round vent holes in the front top when the whole front is open?


Thats so the baby birds can get out to fly. LOL


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok! Ok! The first aid kit is a storage box full of staples. Yes there was blood spent on building but we just tough it out. The front vents and the rear top vents are to give an air flow under the roof in the summer. I will get a convection flow right under the sheeting, it get hot here that the plan.
Thank you all for your nice comments.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Excellent worked!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Ok! Ok! The first aid kit is a storage box full of staples. Yes there was blood spent on building but we just tough it out. The front vents and the rear top vents are to give an air flow under the roof in the summer. I will get a convection flow right under the sheeting, it get hot here that the plan.
> Thank you all for your nice comments.


Sounds logical. Nice job. Do you notice people don't miss much on here.


----------

